# Welcome to the newest addition to Tech Support Guy!



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

This forum was created so that users can share those tips and tricks that they've come across. When posting, please be sure to include which programs or operating systems your tip/trick applies to.

Thanks for the forum suggestion, Bobby! 
http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum8/HTML/000145.html

[This message has been edited by TechGuy (edited 11-22-1999).]


----------

